# Khyber Medical College for Girls Peshawar



## ilybax3 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi, 

I will be applying to KMC for Girls in Peshawar for the upcoming year 2010-2011. I have a few questions here. First of all is KMC private or government-run? Second, when do the admissions begin? Third, I live in the USA, so what basically do I need to have to be eligible to go to KMC? I know most of the information but I just want to know if I would have to give an entrance exam or SAT-II subject tests? Please Help me with this. Any accurate answers will be highly appreciated.

Thank You So Much! :happy:


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

As far as I know KMC is a gov college because it’s in the list of HEC. First you need to have IBCC certificate, and then the admission will process up. SAT2 is acceptable in case of Self Finance Scheme of foreign students. 





If any one knows more please add it up thank you.


----------



## ilybax3 (Apr 7, 2010)

But are SAT-II subject tests required?? && How about the entrance exam?

Thanks for the info :happy:


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Entry/Sat sbuject is required in some cases. When you are applying through SAT scours then entry is not required in some colleges not all, like shifa or private becuse they have thier own laws. In some private you have to take thier own test even with SAts. 

Admission in public sector can be got on 3
options:
1. Local students
2 .Local self Finance
3. Foreign National
The entry test is necessary for the first two options
except Army Medical College where another option of
overseas seats is possible and for this Sat-I and Sat-II
is necessary with Phy, Chem and Bio.
The next option is that of private sector. Again two
types of seats are available in private sector:
1. Local Pakistani student
2. Overseas /foreign National
student has to take entry test while applying on Local
seats while for the Overseas/ foreign national seats
entry test condition varies for college to college.
If the student is an overseas Pakistani
(registered) so she/he has four choices for admission in
MBBS.
1. Apply as a local regular Pakistani student
(entry test is compulsory)
2. local self finance scheme(entry test is
compulsory)
3. Overseas Pakistani seat (through OPF) (entry
test is compulsory)
4. Private sector Medical colleges (Varies from
college to college) 


The better thing is to e mail or call in the college and ask them about thier rules and regulations. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------

